# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  LAHORE: Famous Pakistani actor, Jamil Fakhri has passed away on Thursday

## Yawarkamal

Inna Lillah wa Inna ileyhi Raj'oon
May his soul rest in peace.AMEEN

LAHORE: Famous Pakistani actor, Jamil Fakhri has passed away on Thursday. He was admitted into the Mayo Hospital on the May 31.And befor 2 days 28 may 2011 he was appear on TV Sahir Show ,and that was his last appearence on TV with his legend friend ..

He was a great actor....we lost one more........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=7WUPpY0GdaM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EBwO4NgJdPc

----------


## mrbaazi

Inna Lillah wa Inna ileyhi Raj'oon

----------

